# pole bean leaf: disease or deficiency? Pics



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

This morning I noticed this on some of my pole bean leaves. 


















I snipped off about a lunch sack-full of leaves from two 50-ft. rows. The rest of the beans look healthy and are growing well for how late I got them in. The weather has been very good--not too rainy or dry, and 80ish. 

Could it be: 
Disease--I saw a few cucumber beetles on them, and my cukes nearby have been hit, though they are not wilting.

Soil deficiency--they are on a sandy new plot, with compost added before planting, and old manure side-dressed recently. I did check the mineral deficiency diagnosis sticky on this board, and listed under beans there showed a potassium deficiency for pole beans that looked something like this. 

Close spacing: I have not had troubles with this method before:










Should I be concerned and try to remedy it? Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

My bush beans had that and it must have went away on it's own, cause its OK now.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If your main source of nutrients is manure, the one thing that you'll eventually run out of is potassium. If you think that the symptoms match that deficiency, you can correct it with 1# of potash per 100 square feet. It can be either sulphate of potash or muriate of potash, whichever is available at your local garden center.

Martin


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

There is a fair amount of potassium in wood ash also.


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

Thank you for the help. I do think that it must be a deficiency. We have plenty of wood ash, but I seem to remember reading somewhere about it changing the soil ph? Or was it something else? I am a bit reluctant to change anything since the ph is just right. But maybe just in the beans area it would be okay? 

A few things seem to be a little off in the new garden plot, but there is incredible lush growth and fruit due to all the manure and compost. So hopefully next year with more amendments it will be much improved.

One of my yellow crookneck squashes have blossom-end rot. Calcium, right? What is a quick way to remedy that? I have loads of eggshells, but I imagine that wouldn't be fast enough. A friend mentioned dolomite lime. Again, will that change the soil ph too much?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

let the squash adjust on it's own. pluck the bad fruit and wait for a better one.


----------

